# CPC-A coding position



## kbraddo (Sep 10, 2008)

I am currently seeking a coding position in Seattle King County area.

I am a currently certified CPC-A, have 10 years experience in credit/billing in the communications industry and have 20 years experience in nursing. I am also a former UR Coordinator for a medical insurance company.

Sincerely.

Karen Sue Braddock
PO BOX 774
Issaquah, WA 98027

425-890-9766
kbraddo@yahoo.com


----------

